
Show HN: I made a directory that connects side hustles with sponsors - gophmaker
http://www.sashlist.com
======
gophmaker
Hey everyone,

I had some time today to throw together a small side project that sets up
other side projects with sponsorships from existing businesses.

Here's the pitch: Side hustles that launch well can see hundreds of thousands
of views but never make a cent. Now, with sashlist.com, businesses win cause
they get exposure and makers are rewarded for their work.

I would love feedback on design/features :-)

Thank you in advance!

